# Which coilovers? TEIN HE or FLEX?



## Diabel (May 5, 2004)

I have a 1995 240sx and I'm planning to upgrade the suspension on it. I was looking at the Tein coilovers but I'm not sure which ones should I pick. I need the setup for drifting, autocross, some track and also daily driving. 

Given the price difference between HE and FLEX ($200) I would rather go with the HE's, but what am I missing compared to FLEX setup, other than compatibility with EDFC?

Also does anybody know a good place to buy them? The best price I could find was $1200 for HE's.

One more thing.... which sway bars are good for my car?

THX


----------



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

Try www.projectnissan.com for the he's. They are only slighly cheaper there . I think they go for 1,150 .


----------

